# Major roadworks on the A31 nearWimborne



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone who use the A31 in Dorset to get to and from the west country should be aware that there are major works due to start shortly on the Canford Bottom roundabout. On completion the A31 will go through the middle of the roundabout and there will be 70 sets of traffic lights to control the A31 and the four local roads.
Avoid east Dorset if you can and use other routes such as the A303.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-dorset-14973203


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, what a bad design that looks to be - I can't see that working well. Will definately be avoiding that!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Before everyone starts slagging of the County Council for these roadworks, which WILL cause awful problems, the A31 is a Trunk Road and as such EVERYTHING to do with it the sole responsibility of the Highways Agency, the County Council are just bystanders.

Th HA state the works will take 34 weeks. which even without delays runs VERY close to the start of the Olympic sailing events in Weymouth. There is NO effective diversion route possible so as ray has said

AVOID IT LIKE THE PLAGUE


----------

